# Any expats in Bologna?



## peicdc (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just moved to Bologna from the U.S. a few weeks ago and would love to meet new people! Let me know if you want to get a coffee or do something sometime!


----------



## pavellina (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi!
My name's Claudia and I was born and live in Bologna.
I'm not an expat but I'm looking for expat friends to improve my language to grow up my baby bilingual and to hang out sometimes and have a good time.


----------

